# 2008 National Specialty



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have heard that the dates for the 2008 National will be August 27th - 30th. The HCA web site just says "information soon". Does anyone know if these dated are correct and if it will be held in Richmond Va? 

I would love to make it but need to plan ASAP.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you and Sam will be able to go.....I think you guys would really enjoy it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me too Debbie, if I dont plan things in advance they wont happen..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll be there  Richmond is only 2.5 hours away. So, I'll jump on this thread for updates. I am excited about it! Diane Sako (Windfall) just told me she was going, and hmmm...anyone else?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Everyone staying at your house,right Kara?:laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie are you going with Quincy? It would be great to see you too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure thing  I'd have to rent a van.....or maybe bus! lol, and we'd have to get up at the butcrack of dawn, but Hotel Kara and Gucci is always open 

You have to bring Quincy!!!! I think Gucci needs a BF that is hot and sexy like him! tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I doubt it...I don't think I'd be able to go.I think it would be quite expensive.We're always broke!:frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Boohoo 

Come share a room w/ me  We'll book the big suite and have all the parties! hehe

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think they are trying to change the venue if possible, but it may not be possible. Maybe that is why it says "info coming soon...."


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope it's closer to me:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Why would they change the venue?  I thought it always went from coast to coast? Richmond is actually a good choice, it is in the center of the East Coast and it has plenty of accomadations downtown, not "too big" of a town, and not real expensive either.

I hope they don't change it.

But I want everyone to come at the same time!

Maybe we are jumping the gun and they just haven't worked out details yet?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I hope they dont change it either, I would say move it to Boston but Yilkes the prices are crazzzy.

Julie if it gets moved closer to you the party's at your house.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:Leeann.....ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If it is in Richmond, I will be there as long as it does not fall on the days I bring my son to college. Hopefully anyone who has more definite info, will post. I will make reservations right away!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Strange timing, Debbie! The final dates & location were just posted today. You must have a Spidey Sense or something. :laugh:

*August 27-30, 2008 in Richmond, Virginia *(These are the correct dates. The original reply I posted had wrong info that Laura mistakingly sent out via email to the HCA members.)

Seminars are on Aug 27. The shows are Augu 28-30.

I won't go into all the details, but there was a big attempt to get the National moved out of Richmond. The venue (the hotel) was complained as the worst hotel ever used for a dog show. You had to go up a couple of floors to walk a distance, to go up a few stairs, and then take an elevator down one floor to get to our room two years ago - and we didn't have dogs with us. Those that had dogs, especially multiple dogs, had a very difficult time rolling their crates and getting help lifting them up and down stairs.

For those of you that know about the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA, this hotel definitely reminded me of it. It had the oddest layout (most poorly planned) that I've ever seen in a hotel.

At any rate, it will be in Richmond one last time, and hopefully, never again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't they find another hotel?

Why not consider Virginia Beach? There are a TON of hotels here and an decent sized airport that connects out of the major cities?

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That was what they were trying to do, Kara, but they couldn't get out of the contract that had already been booked with the hotel. It's going to be a huge income for the hotel that they were not willing to relinquish.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..so they are making ALOT of money (the hotel) and they treated everyone like crap? 

What is the name of the hotel? 

That's really too bad  I hope they do still continue to come to the East Coast every few years, but find a better city. I can see the positives with Richmond (price, location) *sigh*

Maybe they have new management and employees! (everyone can hope, right?_

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Hmm..so they are making ALOT of money (the hotel) and they treated everyone like crap?
> 
> What is the name of the hotel?
> 
> ...


Noooo, the staff was fine and very helpful. It is the layout of the hotel that is the problem. I'm not sure where it was said that they treated anyone like crap, but that wasn't the case at all. It is a physical inconvenience to haul dogs around in crates and then pick them up to carry over stairs that are placed oddly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As for the name of the hotel, Laura (the Show Chair) hasn't specifically stated the name, but I'm assuming it will be the Sheraton Richmond West like 2006, hence the complaints.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

AHHH! Okay...that's my assumption.

I remember hearing something about a "hellish" experience with a hotel and crap everywhere, and nobody picking up poo, and rude people... I somehow connected that to Richmond.

Well, maybe someone can coordinate things to help those out with multiple dogs, and put them in "easier" rooms? If they even HAVE any rooms that would work.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Strange timing, Debbie! The final dates & location were just posted today. You must have a Spidey Sense or something. :laugh:


Actually, the time and place for the Canadian National is in it final planning stages and some one mentioned the dates for the US National so they don't fall on the same days.

I really hope I'll be able to attend. It would so much fun to meet everyone.

Thanks for the info Kimberly.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are thinking about coming as well.....it just depends on vacation....I need to look into that!!!! It would be sooo cool to meet you all!!!!!I am sure we will have a good time:whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Lito and I plan on being there......and maybe DH as well!

~Kristin


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The wife and I are going to go! Only an 8hour or less drive! Oh yeah, Beamer will be there to!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I have heard that the dates for the 2008 National will be August 27th - 30th. The HCA web site just says "information soon". Does anyone know if these dated are correct and if it will be held in Richmond Va?
> 
> I would love to make it but need to plan ASAP.


It's the 20th - 23rd. They tried everything they could think of to get out of it, but we're stuck and luckily for only one year. At first everyone was going to boycott the show but if we do that then it will only hurt the HCA. 
The hotel has a friendly staff and the steakhouse is very nice. Some had filthy rooms, some had nice rooms.
Draw a map of where your room is because to get to it you'll have to take stairs, then an elevator, then hope you turned the right way or you'll walk another half of a mile out of your way. They built the place in stages and the bellhops say they still get lost in there. I can easily see why.
Your strollers won't do you much good because you're going to be stuck taking stairs despite the elevators.
Ok, that's the bad stuff, the good news is that it looks like people are going to make sure that the HCA does well for this show. If ever there was a time to stand behind the HCA, it's this show so make your plans to go!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Gertie & I will be there!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly , can I assume that there are other hotels in the area too. I am coming just as a spectator, and most likely will not bring my dogs with me, so I could stay at a nearby hotel to free up space for you all!! When you know the name of the hotel let me know so I can do some hotel research. Thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing?

Do you have to stay at the hotel if you aren't showing? Does it effect the HCA one way or another. If the hotel is downtown, there are a few others probably nearby.

I'm not sure if the Sheraton is downtown or not.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I was wondering the same thing?
> 
> Do you have to stay at the hotel if you aren't showing? Does it effect the HCA one way or another. If the hotel is downtown, there are a few others probably nearby.
> 
> ...


Oh no, please stay at the host hotel. The HCA has to meet a minimum amount of rooms and they can't do it if we stay someplace else. Just grit your teeth and stay at the one the show is in PLEASE. I'd like to just skip that National but the HCA needs all of us to back this show or they'll take a beating on it. We can handle 3 days of it and I'm sure the next year will be a lot better.
Kara, don't believe all you hear about a dog show gone bad with poop all over, etc. I've heard the nasty rumors and also know they aren't true.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What about the Greenboro show in N.C. in Nov? It say supported entry and sweepstakes by the HCA. Is that still the case?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh no, please stay at the host hotel. The HCA has to meet a minimum amount of rooms and they can't do it if we stay someplace else. Just grit your teeth and stay at the one the show is in PLEASE. I'd like to just skip that National but the HCA needs all of us to back this show or they'll take a beating on it. We can handle 3 days of it and I'm sure the next year will be a lot better.
> Kara, don't believe all you hear about a dog show gone bad with poop all over, etc. I've heard the nasty rumors and also know they aren't true.


Thanks, Jan!

Sure, I'd do whatever to help the HCA out. I suppose they do want "spectators" to come, right? lol...or is that an annoyance? 

It was something I read here on the forum months ago, a few people complaining about something...but I am NOT certain if it was even an HCA show, or another show? So please nobody listen to me...I just assumed it was since some weren't happy with the Sheraton, but if it is just the "hotel layout", that's really not *that* big of a deal. I mean, I guess it takes a toll on your back and legs, but nothing that a few vicodin can't fix, right? ound: Washed down with a martini! 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks, Jan!
> 
> Sure, I'd do whatever to help the HCA out. I suppose they do want "spectators" to come, right? lol...or is that an annoyance?
> 
> ...


The more the merrier! Yes, they want everyone to come that's in the havanese world. Bring friends too 
The hotel layout just plain bites but you're in your room so little that it hardly matters. Make a map and you can find your room again......or do what I did and grab a bellboy and have them take you


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I've never heard of such a complex hotel! Oh my...I'm in trouble! I can barely find my car in the 7-11 parking lot!!!!! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also may not be bringing my boys. I will probably fly and I will be limited to only 1 unless someone else in my area goes. I really dont want DH to come with me, ops I mean DH probably wont want to come with me so if both boys cant go than neither will go.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
They have obedience there... Monte could definetly be ready for Novice by then  Or get 2 lets and finish his title there! I really wanted to go with Dora this year but we were in Colorado.... just a week later! The year before Japan! So maybe this year, only time will tell!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, Leeann - consider entering a level of obedience. We would love to go and support you and Amanda!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, what fun this would be...I think it's a long "hike" for me, but who knows..something might work out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judy, it is a lot of fun! You can start stashing a $20 here and a $20 there, and then find someone to share a room to help cut the costs. You have one whole year before the event, which is nice for preparing. 

If any of you want the perspective of what it is like from a non show person, Beverly A, Jane, and Anneks went this last year.

From a coast to coast "hiker", LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me I really need to get Monte back on the move again, I had pulled him from class when that kennel cough was going around and had to push out his neuter, then he could not go for 2 weeks after neuter so we would have miss so many of the classes it was not worth it to pay $135.00. The school was great and left my $135 to apply to any other class I wanted or use when Monte was ready to come back. I'm going to go check the class schedule now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Obedience? Fun! I would love go and support you both, too! I'd probably be rooting for the forum friends I know.

My DH will probably want to go. He is sketchy about me going to the grocery store at night alone! I'd imagine he'd have a nervous breakdown if I was alone in Richmond for a weekend. *sigh*..Yes, a tad overprotective, but it is endearing.

Not sure about the kids. I mentioned it to a few of them (after commenting on my Denver shirt, which I'm wearing right now) and they perked right up and showed interest, but gawsh..what an undertaking w/ 7 kids on the road. lol

But....we make a great cheering section! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll have to try that, Kim... Right now, I'm trying to put that "extra" cash in a new puppy account! Sadly, we are taking our granddog, Zoey, back to my daughter next weekend. We've had her since July until Jackie's work hours slowed down. Well, she's ready now and my DH and I want to keep her!! Izzy will be so lost without her friend Zoey to play with.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Judy, it is a lot of fun! You can start stashing a $20 here and a $20 there, and then find someone to share a room to help cut the costs. You have one whole year before the event, which is nice for preparing.
> 
> If any of you want the perspective of what it is like from a non show person, Beverly A, Jane, and Anneks went this last year.
> 
> From a coast to coast "hiker", LOL


LOL that sounds sooo much like me, when ever I want anything I just start stashing, hey even if it is only 5 bucks one week 10 bucks the next it all adds up in the end.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> The wife and I are going to go! Only an 8hour or less drive! Oh yeah, Beamer will be there to!


Yeah, I look forward to meeting you and seeing Beamer!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Strange timing, Debbie! The final dates & location were just posted today. You must have a Spidey Sense or something. :laugh:
> 
> *August 20-23, 2008 in Richmond, Virginia*


Kimberly,
Laura sent me an email last week saying the National would be August 27 - 30, 2008 in Richmond. It is labor day weekend too, so plan ahead everyone to get the best flight prices.

Booking the hotel through the HCA is what is most important. If the club doesn't fill the minimum rooms negotiated in the contract, it could cost the club more money then is in the treasurer right now.

The hotel has also said they will try to make sure everyone with a dog, won't have to deal with that wing of the hotel where the steps were an issue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Kimberly , can I assume that there are other hotels in the area too. I am coming just as a spectator, and most likely will not bring my dogs with me, so I could stay at a nearby hotel to free up space for you all!! When you know the name of the hotel let me know so I can do some hotel research. Thanks.


Please consider staying at the hotel where the show will be held. It will help the club fill the needed quota and you will enjoy it more being in the "heart" of all the activities.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, did you get the email sent out to the HCA members yesterday by Laura? That's where I got the newer dates. Maybe it was a typo?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh no! I can't believe they made the dates so late in August! :hurt: I thought it would be like this year in early August... I don't think I will be able to make it next year. My wedding is currently set for Sept 6th, 2008 and that would be cutting it way too close.  That means I won't be able to go for another two years! :drama:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You know what - in re-reading Laura's email, I'm not sure that those are the final dates. She said she will send out more solid info in the next two weeks, but I'll contact her directly on the dates.

Edited to add:
OK, I just read it one more time and I'm pretty sure she IS saying it is the 20th-23rd. LOL! (Kathy, I just forwarded the email to you.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Kathy, did you get the email sent out to the HCA members yesterday by Laura? That's where I got the newer dates. Maybe it was a typo?


I think we need to contact Laura for clarification. Hmmm, I know it being on the holiday weekend was something that had many concerned.

I will ask Laura.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I just heard back from Laura Pfab, the show chair and the correct dates for the 2008 National are:

AUGUST 27 - 30, 2008

She said she will be sending out the correct info the HCA members list later today.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> The wife and I are going to go! Only an 8hour or less drive! Oh yeah, Beamer will be there to!


YAY! I can't wait to meet your family in RL  Gucci will be going GAGA over Beamer, I'm sure! lol

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

*2008 and 2009*

Here's the corrected info:
2008

Richmond, Virginia - Sheraton Richmond West (same site as 2006)

Seminars - August 27th

Shows - August 28th thru the 30th

2009

Lombard, Illinois (suburb of Chicago) - Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (just opened in August 2007)

Seminars - August 19th

Shows - August 20th thru the 22nd


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Chicago? Very cool!

I've always wanted to go there 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> 2009
> 
> Lombard, Illinois (suburb of Chicago) - Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (just opened in August 2007)
> 
> ...


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!One I could make it too!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad Laura caught the error. It looks like she wrote the dates for 2009 when she sent out the email yesterday for 2008. I'll go back up and edit my post where I put the dates.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Chicago isn't TOO far away... I will probably be able to make it to that one in 2009! At least I won't have to wait as long as I had thought I would but I'm still bummed out that I won't be able to make it to the one in Richmond. I'm pretty sure my fiance will kill me, though, if I take off a week before the wedding to go to a dog show. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina said:


> Chicago isn't TOO far away... I will probably be able to make it to that one in 2009! At least I won't have to wait as long as I had thought I would but I'm still bummed out that I won't be able to make it to the one in Richmond. I'm pretty sure my fiance will kill me, though, if I take off a week before the wedding to go to a dog show. :laugh:


Lina,

There is STILL enough time to...ehh...ahh....change the wedding plans a bit? How about a Hav-wedding? I'm sure there is someone here "connected" enough to schedule a wedding for you guys in between shows and whatnot!  We'll just clear out the show-ring and turn it into a makeshift chapel!! :biggrin1: Come on'???!!?? Just think....you can train Kubrick to be the ring-bearer! lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> Oh no! I can't believe they made the dates so late in August! :hurt: I thought it would be like this year in early August... I don't think I will be able to make it next year. My wedding is currently set for Sept 6th, 2008 and that would be cutting it way too close.  That means I won't be able to go for another two years! :drama:


What an interesting date...........I was married on Sept.7 a million years ago!:laugh:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I was so excited when I saw the dates Aug. 20 - 23. I could definitely meet those dates, Aug. 27 - Aug 30 is bad. My twins 50th birthday is Aug. 28. I will have to wait to see how plans for celebration works out before I can commit myself. I want to see other Havs so badly. The only other one I have seen is Cha Cha on TV and all of your wonderful Havs whose pictures I droll over on the inter net. Richmond is only a few hours away and I was so looking forward to attending. Whats meant to be will be.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my. Attending would be fabulous! I wouldn't know what to do with myself around all those Havanese. Mine are the only 2 I get to hang out with. They'd probably throw me out for picking up and holding all the show pups! LOL I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

2008 would be out for me now that it's the last week of August as I'll be back to work, but 2009 looks real good as Chicago is only 3 hours away and school won't have started yet....Yea, I can actually see that this might happen!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm SOOO excited! 
I think anyone that has even a little bit of a desire to attend should go! This year I attended the National in Denver and had such a wonderful time. Everyone was so nice, and I'm not just talking about my fellow forum members, but every single person I met. 
The seminars were informative, the shopping was fun, (Kara, you might want to start setting aside a bit of cash for when you meet "Originals by Omar") and theres just nothing like seeing all those beautiful Hav's in person.

As far as staying in the same hotel, in Denver, the only time I left the hotel was to occationally walk across the parking lot to the Starbucks, and I liked it that way. It seemed like there was always something to do or something going on and it was handy to be able to run up to the room anytime.

Next year I will be much better with my camara, but hopefully there will be lots more of us there to take and post pics.

I hope all the good will and solidarity of this years Nationals is still going strong next year, because it made for a wonderful experience for me, being a first timer. I can't stress enough how friendly and helpful everyone was.
Mark your datebooks and lets make a real vacation out of it!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> (Kara, you might want to start setting aside a bit of cash for when you meet "Originals by Omar")


I'm intriqued! Tell me more!  What kind of stuff is there to buy? Are there Hav-vendors there? How cool!



> the only time I left the hotel was to occationally walk across the parking lot to the Starbucks, and I liked it that way.


LOL! This is the FIRST thing I ask at a hotel. Where is the closest Starbucks or coffee available? I'm a total addict. I've been known to take my coffee pot and supplies to hotels. Pathetic, ehh? ound:



> I can't stress enough how friendly and helpful everyone was.


That's wonderful to hear! I was wondering how other people that went as "spectators" faired and thought about it! You are making me more and more excited!! woo hoo.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, you could always go a little later with the wedding - use my yard and home, that way you can go to VA!!! What do you think?? Thanks for the info. I am going to try to make reservations this week.
Question - what are the seminars?? Is it something that is for info on showing, or grooming? ARe they for the novice pet only owning Hav owners?
And is it worth staying the night of the 30th? Do the shows go late into the day? Thanks for the info!! I plan on coming, but without pups!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Also - when checking in and reserving a room, do I need to say I am with a group, is there a number I should use>?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be there! Im going to start saving up for a handler, so Stogie can show and I can play. HAHA. Well I would play anyway, but I can do without the ring part.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, yes, please make your reservations with the group. That block hasn't been released for booking yet though, and one of us will post when it has.

Kara & Beverly, if I recall correctly, there is a Starbucks right inside the hotel. It had unusual hours, but it's right in the lobby of one of the restaurants & lounge area of the lobby. It was actually one of the easy places to find! LOL!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Let's see...There's Christmas, then birthday, Mother's Day, anniversary...all before the VA show. I can tell them all I want is the "show" for all these celebrations. They'd be getting off cheap, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I googled the hotel and yes it does have a starbucks for all you coffee nuts. Kimberly, I went to my first show yesterday so I have no idea about the process. If I make my reservations with the group are we guaranteed rooms? How many days do you usually stay? I have to start buttering up DH to convince him to stay home alone with the dogs!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, if you make your reservatation with the group, you will be guaranteed the room, so long as you guarantee it with a credit card and follow the hotel's cancellation policy if you need to cancel. Since there are seminars the day before the show, and I'll be traveling all the way across the country, I'll book at least one day prior to the seminars, and I'll probably not leave until the day after the shows are all done - about five nights (check in on Tuesday, check out on Sunday or Monday, but hardly anyone will stay until Monday). I don't want to try to rush around, especially if I bring a dog, which is likely this year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I will be driving so I will most likely come the day of the seminars to check in, and then stay till Sat. I cant wait, please keep me in mind when they start booking, I am not real good at keeping up on ALL the threads and posts these days. Thanks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely, Laurie. If I post it, it will be in this forum and will be titled "Hotel Booking Info" or something clear like that.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So how far in advance must you book a room bforee they are all sold out? Will they sell out very quickly once the block of rooms is released?

Also, wo is bringing their dogs with them?? I'm just worried about Beamer being by himself at night? Or can we throw all the pooched in a room together so they can play??? 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kara, Omars site is www.originalsbyomar.com he does beautiful custom dog and horse jewelry and goes to all the large shows I understand. It is breed specific and you can see a lot of it on his website. He also does original things if you have something in mind. He was very nice (and quite attractive I may add) and there were lots of people wearing his pieces in Denver. I bought a ring there and love it.

There were some vendors, I wish there would have been more, but I managed to spend all my money, lol. Plus there are the auctions and other fund raisers where you get to buy things and spend money.
I remember there was a vendor selling Havanese sculptures, a woman selling combs, a woman selling crate mats, tee shirts, rescue items, HCA items and more.

I'm almost embarrased to admit this, but I was a little unsure how I would be treated in Denver. Of course everyone here on the forum is terrific, and even more wonderful in person, but when I was first looking into Havanese breeders just weren't that friendly to me. Maybe it was because I'm in Nebraska, a "puppy mill" state, or more likely because I just had so much to learn about the breed, but I had a lot more people not return calls and emails than did. At the time I was curious about showing, so I wasn't sure about wanting a "pet only" puppy, and that immediately seemed to put breeders off.
But once I got to Denver, and I don't even mean to the hotel, while I was in the shuttle van even, I began meeting the most friendly people you can imagine! I even met the new president of the HCA and spoke with him numerous times. I was certainly welcomed as a "pet owner" and never felt out of place.

As far as getting a room, etc. I hope people don't feel stressed out about that. I can only speak for this past year, but I never got the feeling that they were on the verge of running out of rooms. I'm sure we will hear in a timely fashion when rooms and arrangements are ready and we can make our reservations. 
I went to the seminars this year and really enjoyed them all. I will certainly do that again. They were not all show or breeder based at all.
I also went to both of the dinners that were offered and those were great too, especially the night when they have the auction.
Actually, I tried to attend everything that was offered, and enjoyed it all!

It's great that we get so much time to plan for it. I hope there are lots of dogs from the forum participating, that will really add to the fun!

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly omar's jewlery is amazing, I already told hubby to just hand over the cash for our anniv. for some new jewlery in VA.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

so it is August 27-30 right????? just amking sure because we will be in Mi on vacation the week before that....need to start saving my money two vacations back to back.....Yippee!!!! We will all have fun!!!eace:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL, it's great to be prepared!
I love my ring, the quality is first class and the styles are certainly unique!

I think it would be great if Dawna would set up and sell her beds there, I'm sure she would sell out and have enough orders to keep her busy until the next year!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It would be great if we could plan ahead to take some of the seminars together, too. The more the merrier.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I only live 1 hour from Richmond, so i will definately be there. Why dont they think about Charlottesville, VA? Near the mountains & we have great hotels & its a college town with Starbucks galore! Much much nicer than downtown Richmond!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, the show site restrictions are pretty difficult to meet. I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area and was looking for a hotel last year that would meet all of our needs and I only found one that would even negotiate because of all the dogs. It's a huge task to find a hotel that has enough rooms, meeting rooms, banquet facilities, is near a major airport and will allow a couple hundred dogs to invade their space.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

I just came across this thread. As a current and native Richmonder, I hope to see many of you at the show next August. Just to let you know, the Richmond Sheraton West is not located in downtown Richmond. It is in the "far west end" in a very nice area. Plenty of Starbucks, shopping, etc. I'm just sorry to hear that the hotel was a bad experience! Hopefully, this time the accommodations will be better.

Let me know if anyone has any questions or anything I can check out for you. Shannon, you're right about Charlottesville being a great place, too! One of my sons graduated from UVA! Go Hoos!

Eileen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Charlottsville. It is beautiful there, nice college town.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Hi Everyone
> As a current and native Richmonder, I hope to see many of you at the show next August. Eileen


Hi Eileen! I dont know if or how many Havs you have but if you are ever up to a playdate just let me know! I cant find any Hav owners that want to play!! lol. Anywhoo, I know Kara lives on Va Beach but i live in Scottsville.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Shannon!

It's so nice to hear from someone close by (Kara, too!). I don't have a Havanese puppy yet but it's not for lack of trying! :biggrin1: I've used up almost all of my e-mail space trying to find THE puppy. I would love to meet for a play date once I have my Hav baby!

BTW, did you get your puppies from an East Coast breeder? I'm having a lot of trouble finding a breeder nearby who has puppies.

Take care and I'll "talk" to you soon!

Eileen


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

With all of our new members I thought I would bump this up and remind everyone to be setting aside some time and money for later this summer!

I went to the 2007 National Specialty in Denver and had such a wonderful time seeing all the beautiful dogs and meeting all the great people. You don't need to be showing a dog to have a fantastic time!

Hoping we can have a huge group from the forum meeting in Virginia this year!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this Beverly. I am curious as to whether we have info on how/when/where to make reservations?? I know Kimberly, that you said it was best to do it thru tghe group.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Are the dates for the Specialty really August 27th-30th? That means I can't go! :Cry:
I am a bridesmaid for one of my girlfriends that weekend! Oh well, there's always next year . At least I will get to see some of you at the Westminster show! I can't wait, I am so excited, I made DH take the day off from work to babysit the boys.

:whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am bummed I can't go this year either, Kristin :hurt:

I had a BLAST last year in Denver. And it sounds like there will be a lot of Forum people attending this year too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Thanks for bumping this Beverly. I am curious as to whether we have info on how/when/where to make reservations?? I know Kimberly, that you said it was best to do it thru tghe group.


Laurie, we don't have the hotel reservation block info yet. When that information goes public, one of us will be sure to post it here.

Kristin & Jane, bummer!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just receive the link for the National Specialty, I hope to see you there.

http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/booking/reservation?id=0801318364&key=33C25


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So how much are rooms at this hotel generally for this event?? Do we do some sort of group booking or one off reservations?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Orbitz has the room rate at $135/night. I would assume the rate will be better thru the Nationals block.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just checked.. You can reserve from the link above for $95US a night. Not bad..

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The room rate for a non-smoking room with two double beds is $95 per night. ($107.35 with taxes) I just made my reservations and it shows the price when you are confirming it. I didn't notice the price listed anywhere else.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oops! While I was putzing around, Ryan beat me. Sorry for the duplicate info. I'll leave it up so you can see how much the total price is with tax.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

who all is going?Has anyone made a list yet of people?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm planning on going for the weekend.. Friday to Sunday. I guess room reservations should be made pretty quick?? How long till the rooms usually sell out at these events?

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would make the reservation early, if you change your mind you can always cancel up to the day of arrival. I made mine for the entire time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well it looks like all 4 of the colleges my son got into (actually waiting on one more) they all start the week after Nationals so I am going, just need to check with DH. Ryan, you said you are going on the weekend right? Beside those showing, when are you guys planning on being down there?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am planning on going and it would be the weekend, maybe Thurs night to Sun a.m.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I am planning on going and it would be the weekend, maybe Thurs night to Sun a.m.


Same with me Thurs - Sun is what I am thinking.
Anyone bringing DH or is everyone flying solo?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DH will probably come. I just might have a problem with the furbabies. I think my Mom will be away, so I don't know what I'll do. I have someone who could watch them, but I've never left them with anyone before. My DD can probably watch them for me. If DH stays home, the he is off Fri/Sat and he can watch them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats great, maybe I will try to make reservations for Thursday Frid & Sat nights. Most likely I will be coming alone DH has to run the office and take care of the pups. But you never know....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele you could always bring the fur kids.
I will probably be by myself also Laurie, DH will probably stay home with the boys.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm trying to convince DH that he would be bored and he should stay home. No other hubbys are going. Then I would just have to worry about Thurs and Sun, which DD can cover.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I at first thought about how neat it would be for a road trip with one or two of the dogs, then I realized = AM I CRAZY - a vacation away from DH, kids, dogs, work ---- I am going by myself!!!! I just hope that my youngests start date of college does not mess me up. My oldest can go on his own, but this is Brians first year. I am going to make the reservations anyway, and hope for the best.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking Laurie, DH goes away all the time on his golf weekends with the boys its time for me to go out and play :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How many are you going and taking a dog? Or do you go empty handed and take home a puppy???

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, I know if he were there, or I had a pup with me, I would not have as good a time as I could, as I think he would be bored stiff, and I would worry about the dog all the time.

Now Amanda has the right idea, just go, have a blast, and come home with a new pup= good idea!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Amanda is that your plan? Boy if I ever have any issues with DH allowing me to get another I'm going to Amanda, she has more tricks up her sleaves..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

What days are the best to be at the show for???
thanks!
Ryan


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

The regional specialty will be held on Thursday the 28th, sweeps and dog classes on Friday and bitch, BOB and nonregular classes (veteran dog, stud dog, etc) on Saturday. The banquet is Saturday night. Also...if anyone is interested in booking a reservation at the Sheraton Richmond West, they do have the room block available. Just let them know you are coming in for the specialty and you should get the $95/night room rate. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone in Richmond!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Now ladies- I am a good person who cares about animals. If I happen to find a little puppy wandering around, I just can't leave it!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm hoping to go with Delilah. I also want to go to the Canadian National in Toronto in October. I may have to choose between the two.  Delilah may not be safe around Amanda.  but I think she will have her own puppy by then.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just booked a room for Thursday the 28th and checking out the 31st. Hopefully lots of you will make the trip! Just don't know if we are driving or flying yet.... 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I like how you think Amanda!

I plan on going alone, arriving on Tues evening and leaving Sat evening. I really enjoyed the seminars last year that are held on Wed. 
I'm not sure if the schedual will be the same or not, but last year HRI had a nice reception and great raffle on Thur evening, then the big auction and dinner was on Friday evening, with the awards dinner on Sat evening.

I hope it works out that lots of forum members get to attend, both to show and to spectate!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie- I am just there to babysit! If you want to attend a seminar, Delilah can just stay with me. Who is driving (get away car?)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am all set, I booked my room this morning :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just found a fare on JetBlue - $220 RT. That's not too bad and it is a little over an hour as compared to 8 hr drive. No brainer - by the time I pay for gas, tolls, and aggravation, flying is best bet. Still have to discuss final details with everyone here and then I'll book it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I may have a car, not sure yet, it is a beautiful ride up. I wanted to take Smarty but she expects to be with me every minute, she will bark in the room if I leave her. But hey, this is a dog show, she will probably be with the crowd.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My room is reserved for Thursday thru Sunday - now I gotta work on flights. I could drive, but..... Per the hotel, they are about 25 minutes to the airport and they do NOT have a shuttle that goes to the airport. a taxi ride is about $35, but cheaper if you use Groome Transportation and go with a few other people.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like a few of us are arriving on Thursday, if our plane schedules work out around the same time we could use the Groome transfer or even split a taxi.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats a great idea, what time were you looking to arrive?
I am thinking about getting an early - like 8am flight to arrive there around 
9am.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just playing with flights and it looks like the earliest I will be able to arrive is around 11:00. Not a big deal, I don’t mind just doing a taxi, waiting around an airport for 2 hrs. is just crazy LOL.

I’m glad to see I am not the only one that likes to get all my details worked out ASAP, I am way to over organized at times.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Make sure you guys save some of that money to buy this quilt! I'm depending on ya!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you need to buy tickets for the dinners on Fri/Sat?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Michele. Those details won't be available until we're a lot closer to the event. You should be able to make dinner reservations one or two months prior to the National.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am now also booked on flights. I am arriving at 9:50am, so Leeann, it would just be a one hour wait. So probably doable. We can talk more later. 

Like Michele asked, do we need to purchase tickets for things in advance? 
Any other tips we need to know about??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As it gets closer, you should get a checklist of things to register for, including dinners, reserved seating, seminars, etc.. Last year, they put everything on one checklist to keep it easier for you. I am not sure if they will do it that way again, but we'll make sure this topic is updated as information becomes available.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just a thought...If anyone is interested in donating an item for the HCA auction or raffle or the HRI raffle (if they have one again), it's good to think ahead!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes! If you are out shopping and see a unique Havanese or general dog item, buy one for yourself and buy one to donate to the auction/raffle. Someone else had that idea, but I loved it! We have enough time to start looking for some special items to donate.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*FYI*

The HCA National Specialty will be held in Richmond, Virginia, at the Sheraton Richmond West, in August 2008. The tentative schedule is:

Tuesday, August 26th - Claudia Orlandi, full day seminar

Wednesday, August 27th - seminars throughout the day

Thursday, August 28th - Regional show (Charles Olvis is judging (pending AKC approval))

Thursday, August 28th - National Obedience and Rally (judge is still pending)

Thursday, August 28th - HRI Reception in the evening

Friday, August 29th - National Specialty Sweepstakes (Cindy Vogels is judging (pending AKC approval))

Friday, August 29th - National Specialty National Show (Dennis McCoy is judging (pending AKC Approval))

Friday, August 29th - Buffet meal with Raffle/Auction

Saturday, August 30th - National Specialty Juniors, Parades, remainder of National (Dennis McCoy is judging (pending AKC Approval))

Saturday, August 30th - Awards Banquet meal

To make your hotel reservations, please click on the links below:

2008 Havanese Club of America's National Specialty Show (copy and paste the following link into a web browser) http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/Book/HCA2008


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Second part of copied post*

To make your hotel reservations, please click on the links below:

2008 Havanese Club of America's National Specialty Show (copy and paste the following link into a web browser) http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/Book/HCA2008

I know that we had some issues with items at the host hotel in 2007. The biggest complaint that I had received (and I also experienced this) was having to go up or down steps to get to the elevator (not good when you have a fully loaded (sometimes tipping) wheel dolly with stuff!). I've already made the hotel aware that the above is not acceptable. If there is anything else that I need to be aware of, please email me privately and I'll see what I can do (sorry, I can't make any promises).

Also, please cross post this far and wide to all Havanese email lists and feel free to send to all of your friends (pet or show) to let them know of the national.

Thank you!

Laura Pfab

(2008 show chair)

[email protected]


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is the Claudia Orlandi all day seminar on breeding? Sorry, I'm not familiar with who she is :redface:

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Beverly.


----------

